# Paronelli Pipes



## FrequenC (Jun 30, 2008)

Anybody have any comments on how Paronelli's smoke? I like the look of many of them and was wondering if anybody has had any experience with them?

Also, I've got one of my dad's old pipes, it's a Stetson, the stem has a crack in it and it's also got a stinger on it, haven't got around to removing it yet but I was wondering if anybody knows whether its worth replacing the stem completely and if it's even possible to find a stem that would fit the bowl?

Cheers!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

it is possible to have a new stem made for the pipe. could be a bit costly but it maybe worth it. I'm having one made for a stanwell pipe I have


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

FrequenC said:


> I've got one of my *dad's* old pipes... I was wondering if anybody knows whether its *worth* replacing the stem completely and if it's even possible to find a stem that would fit the bowl?


 Kinda depends on what the pipe means to you, and whether you would be happy just keeping it, or smoking it. These guys are good...

http://www.walkerbriarworks.com/html/pipe_repairs.html


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

FrequenC said:


> Anybody have any comments on how Paronelli's smoke? I like the look of many of them and was wondering if anybody has had any experience with them?


When I was just starting out, I asked about a Paronelli pipe that I saw on ebay. A wise gorilla pointed me to look at how it was drilled and pointed out that the one I was looking at was drilled too high and off center. Sure did look pretty on the outside, but who wants a pretty pipe that doesn't smoke good. So I have never looked at them again but if I were going to get one, I'd want a good return policy or to see it in person before purchasing.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

FrequenC said:


> Anybody have any comments on how Paronelli's smoke? I like the look of many of them and was wondering if anybody has had any experience with them?


I bought this Paronelli pipe a while back. It smokes really well. And it also looks beutiful. It is one of my fav pipes in my collection. I like to smoke MacB's Mix Mod in this pipe. This gives me a nice mild smoke with virtually no tongue bite, which is perfect for novice pipe smokers and experienced smokers alike.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

In my opinion buy one. You won't be disappointed... I was'nt!

Check out the nice grain - the pipe is made from Olive wood. p


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Most Paronelli pipes are priced in the low to mid range, they offer very good value. I have one, see attached image, she is a good smoker but the drill hole into the bowl is a little too low.









They do some very good quality mid to high range pipes also, however these are mainly - it seems - sold in Italy and are harder to come by.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

FrequenC said:


> Also, I've got one of my dad's old pipes, it's a Stetson,


Never heard of a "Stetson" pipe ... would be really interested in seeing some pics. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## FrequenC (Jun 30, 2008)

monsoon said:


> Never heard of a "Stetson" pipe ... would be really interested in seeing some pics. :tu:tu:tu


When I get home, I'll see if I can post some pics of it as well as some of the paronelli I just purchased.


----------



## FrequenC (Jun 30, 2008)

monsoon said:


> Never heard of a "Stetson" pipe ... would be really interested in seeing some pics. :tu:tu:tu


Got around to taking some pics of my dad's old "Stetson" pipe, its gotta be at least 30 years old.

As you can see from the second picture, the finish around the rim of the bowl is damaged and there are some blemishes on the outside of the bowl but otherwise it smokes incredibly well!

The emblem is visible on the stem in the third image, although it is faded. I haven't been able to find any information on these pipes so I don't know too much about it other than it was my dad's pipe and it still smokes well!

Cheers!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I can say I'm still looking at the Paronellis and I would have bought one a couple weeks ago if they had had any one the ones I settled on buying six months ago. At the moment I believe drilling problems in the briar can be fixed fairly easily. The guy is very friendly and personable. He said he could even custom make a stem requiring filter to replace any non-filter stem for most of his pipes at no extra charge. Their pipes are generally nice to see and have an artistic flare with an affordable price and they have more olive wood pipes than most places I've seen.


BTW Nice one CotW. I'd eyeballed that many times but was turned off by the lucite saddle stem. Just wondering does the stem make any noise when you draw on it?


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> BTW Nice one CotW. I'd eyeballed that many times but was turned off by the lucite saddle stem. Just wondering does the stem make any noise when you draw on it?


I've had no probs at all with this little pipe. Perhaps I'm one of the lucky ones?

To me, this pipe smokes really well... :tu + it polishes up like a beaut!


----------

